# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  ALL B6 QUESTIONS ANSWERED!!!!

## lord soth

okies here goes....

*what B6 does*
Vitamin B6 is important for the brain and nerves to function normally. It also helps the body break down proteins and make red blood cells.

*how much people need*
Teen guys need 1.3 mg of vitamin B6 daily and teen girls need 1.2 mg. others say that guys need 3 mg and girls need 2 mg.

*where it is found*
_potatoes,_ *bananas,* _beans,_ *seeds,* _nuts,_ *red meat,*_ poultry,_ *brewer's yeast,*_ eggs,_* chicken,*_ carrots,_* fish,*_ liver,_* kidneys,*_ peas,_* wheat germ,*_ walnuts,_* fish,*_ eggs,_* spinach,*_ and fortified cereals._ dang, all the foods i hate... cept poutry, and man, dont eath the wheat germ

*Deficiency of vitamin B6*
Irritability, nervousness and insomnia as well as general weakness, skin changes such as dermatitis and acne as well asthma and allergies might develop when pyridoxine is in short supply. Symptoms may include nails that are ridged, an inflamed tongue as well as changes to your bones - which can include osteoporosis and arthritis. Kidney stones may also appear.Vitamin B6 deficiency symptoms will be very much like those of B2 and B3. Vitamin B6 is needed by the body to manufacture its own B3 vitamin. 

*Toxicity and symptoms of high intake*
Supplementation should be controlled as extreme dosage, such as in excess of 2,000 mg per day, may cause neurological damage. People on medication for Parkinson's disease should be careful about taking Vitamin B6 as it can inactivate levo-dopa.People taking pyridoxine late at night sometimes experience very vivid dreams. in other words, DONT TAKE MORE THAN 1000 MG!! if you arent taking pills then dont worry about this

*Other interesting points*
Exercising may aid the production of the active form of vitamin B6. _B6 can be found at the drug store_

i expect to find no more posts about B6, asking bout....anything about it...

----------


## Tsen

Awesome, that answered a lot of the questions I had.  I never knew it was in yeast either...

----------


## lord soth

yea, go fig.

i also heard that it is in rice, but i couldnt find any official info on it... so,

good luck to all yall japanese and chinese ppls!

----------


## Tsen

LOL, I've got a friend who's Korean, and he's got this huge rice dispenser in his kitchen.     :tongue2:

----------


## Scwigglie

Oh hey, I was just mentioning in another thread that someone should create a FAQ.  :wink2: 

I think eventually it should be moved to the tutorials section or something, with more added on to it if needed.

----------


## lord soth

well, heh, sure, im up for it.... if a mod aproves,....

----------


## CCHawk

you should let everyone ask questions so you can make the faq more complete, or compile answers to questions already asked in posts around the forums.  one big b6 faq would be a great thing to add to the tutorial section i think

----------


## Xisdence

as long as it doesnt encourage noobs to use b-6, i rekon best to keep it in here, my opinion  :tongue2:

----------


## lord soth

ok, compy crashed, so i didnt get back to this, but anyway, any questions?????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????

----------


## Neruo

This topic might have layed low some time ago, but hey I got a freaking question!  ::D: 

What kind of 'normal' food contains the most B6?  Like I aint gonna swallow some pills, my old man would think I went crazy. 

I hope it's banana. I like banana.

----------


## dudesuperior

Bran Flakes? Kellogs cereals have tons of added stuff, and i think they have added B6 in as well.

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by dudesuperior_
> *Bran Flakes? Kellogs cereals have tons of added stuff, and i think they have added B6 in as well.*



AH yeah good point. I gotta check them boxes to see what it says once.

----------


## Etrain

I purchased both Melatonin 3mg combined with 10mg of B6 and a seperate bottle of 50mg B6 last night. I consumed the melatonin thirty minutes prior to sleep, and I can't say that my dreams were too much more vivid. Anybody have an idea why this might be? Do I need to take WITH the other B6? If that's the case, that seems like a bit too much. 

It was upsetting, I missed such an obvious cue though. I wonder if the melatonin played any role in this? Somebody asked me if I had ever heard of lucid dreaming and of course I got happy because it's not the most common topic of discussion. I'm like, "Oh yes, of course." All while pointing to my hand (which I use for reality checks sometimes). And the entire time I was in one...

 :smiley:

----------


## MAXxyz

I was wondering how much B6 there is in ex. banas. Dosent help that much to know that you need 3mg/day when you dont know how much the differnt things contain  ::?:

----------


## Tsen

Don't worry about it.  Likely, if you eat a little of those foods every day, or just eat a generally well-balanced diet, you'll get as much as you need.

----------


## Neruo

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=n...trient&dbid=108

I found this site. It seems that banana's are great sources for B6  ::D:   Not as good as tuna, but hey, I hate that  :smiley:   Banana's are cool =D

The huge list of all kind of food that provide B6 is really nice  :smiley:    (scroll a bit down)

----------


## dudesuperior

Alright!! I usually eat about 2 tins of tuna a day(I love the stuff) , but never realised it had this much B6. There's a down side to tuna though- bad breath   :Eek:

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Neruo_
> *This topic might have layed low some time ago, but hey I got a freaking question! 
> 
> What kind of 'normal' food contains the most B6? *Like I aint gonna swallow some pills, my old man would think I went crazy. *
> 
> I hope it's banana. I like banana.*




Hey Nearuo.
Check out the s   :smiley:

----------


## Neruo

[quote]

Hey Nearuo.
Check out the 

Yeah I kind of found this topic when looking in the 'parmacy', but no of the topics awnserd the question about how much B6 is in banana's  ::D:   But I kind of allready found it: Banana's have lots of B6. I am going to get a load of banana's just now  ::D: 

To bad I don't like tuna....  :smiley:   that's the best for B6

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Neruo_
> *
> 
> Yeah I kind of found this topic when looking in the 'parmacy', but no of the topics awnserd the question about how much B6 is in banana's  *But I kind of allready found it: Banana's have lots of B6. I am going to get a load of banana's just now 
> 
> To bad I don't like tuna....  *that's the best for B6*



I was wondering. As quick as those damn things ripen, does the amount of the b vitamin change in the process?

----------


## Neruo

[quote]

I was wondering. As quick as those damn things ripen, does the amount of the b vitamin change in the process?

Hmmm good question... I think it can only decrease... no need for like bacteria or whatever to make complicated monecules like vatanimes, right?

But I might be wrong. Perhaps the banana wants vitamines to grow to a banana planbt... good question.

----------


## Auxin

> _Originally posted by Neruo_
> *http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=n...nt&dbid=108
> 
> I found this site. It seems that banana's are great sources for B6   Not as good as tuna, but hey, I hate that   Banana's are cool =D
> 
> The huge list of all kind of food that provide B6 is really nice    (scroll a bit down)*



Dr. James A. Duke reported pyridoxine concentrations in a few plants not listed there, heres all the edible ones he has quantitative data for (these values are from uncooked samples)
Avocado	Fruit	23 ppm
Wheat	Seed	13 ppm
Barley	Seed	11 ppm
Rice	Seed	10 ppm
Sesame	Seed	8 ppm
Soybean	Seed	6.4 ppm
Lentil	Seed	4.9 ppm 	 
Oats	Plant	3.08 ppm
Oats	Seed	2.4 ppm
Tamarind	Fruit	2 ppm
Pea	Seed	1.4 ppm

Tamarind is frequently made into a a tart 'juice' type drink used to make the body feel not quite so hot in summer. It can usually be found in mexican or southeast asian stores.

----------


## Merlock

As far as I've read 100% fortified whole grain cereal has the whole 2 mg for the day in one serving so that's a good start in the morning.
After all, cereal rules breakfast like Darth Vader rules the Death Star...or some such.  ::dancingcow:: 

Going to try and get B6 over the counter to substitute my multivitamins that I've been taking for quite a while now anyway. No path to dreams without recall; feels horrible forgetting what dreams are like. :sweat2:

----------


## slimslowslider

Old thread - but rather than starting a new one...

I haven&#39;t had an LD for a few days and I&#39;m intrigued/ bored so I just bought some B6 and am starting off on 250mg taken in three doses (100mg after lunch, 100mg after dinner, 50mg before bed) 
3 doses because I read somewhere* that the body has problems absorbing more than 100mg in one go.  
250mg / day because I also read somewhere* that research (proper scientific double blind stuff) had revealed an effect at 250mg.    

(*Sorry I know that if I want to be an amatuer scientist I will have to do beter at remebreing my sources&#33 :wink2: 

You can buy B6 in different forms - some types are not easily metabolised by some people.   The type I bought is 50mg tabs Vitamin B6 as Pyridoxal-5-Phosphate (P5P).  P5P is apparently the easiest form of B6 for the body to utilise as this is the final stage of B6 metabolism (when B6 gets refined in the liver)

I have duly noted the the possible side effects (tingling/ numbness/ possible nerve damage etc) of LONG TERM use even at low levels.  I spoke to a nutritionist who was skeptical about there being a problem because B6, being water soluble, doesn&#39;t hang around in the body for long (unlike E,A & D which are fat soluble) But nonetheless I&#39;m not going to try this for long, just in case.

Anyway, as for tuna and bannanas - if the 250mg thing is correct you would need to eat about 370 bannanas or 210 tins of tuna&#33;  250mg is 12500% of the EC recomended daily allowance&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## slimslowslider

After last night&#39;s experiment I can report:

No LDs.
Lots of very vivid and emotional dreams - but poor recall&#33;  Sounds contradictory? Well, during the night I kept waking (5/6 times) with the memory of the dream I had just come out of, but wanted to try to WILD (failed) so didn&#39;t wake myself up to write my dream journal - now I only have fragments, but they are quite intense ones.  Lots of dreams of friends and family, also several dreams that included smoking marijuana, which is highly unusual for me.

Tonight I will try 3 x 100mg at the same times as yesterday

NB I gave up smoking ciggies a few days ago - and I know this is affecting my sleep and dreams (more fragmented/ chaotic/ frustrated/ anxious etc) so the results here are strongly influenced by this also...

EDIT - update after 300mg
Still no tingling or numbness...
No LDs.
A whole night of very vivid and creative dreams, more than recently - also recall much better than it has been recently (partly because the dreams were so cool.)

Same again today - but I will try the 300mg later in the day.

----------


## ..ViPeR

Hmmmm n matter what i tr its hard to me just to get a ND
so inspired by you slim im heading out to go buy some B6
Wish me luck M8

----------


## slimslowslider

..ViPeR

Inspired?
Even though I haven&#39;t had a LD since I started taking B6?

Well - actually last night I had two&#33;&#33;&#33;  In the end I worked late and so ended up taking 150mg 20mins before I went to bed at 2am.  Tried to WILD and nearly got there a few times (my visualisations jumped up several orders of magnitude in vividness)  but I was v. tired and distracted (cat cleaning herself).  Later had a very brief LD as I realised I was dreaming because I had a terrible itch - so I woke to scratch it.   Then had another short one after my &#39;get up its time to go to work&#33;&#39; alarm clock went off, but I went back to sleep.   Otherwise generally very vivid dreams with good recall.

Will try the same again tonight.  I think I&#39;ll keep this up for a few more days, then stop for a few days.  Also I will try waking in the middle of the night for WILDing with and without B6 - partly because B6, being easily metabolised (especially P5P) and water soluble, may not stay in the body for long.  So waking then taking it would ensure that it was active during REM - wheras before bed might not (because of the longer nonREM sleep stages earlier in the night.)

I want to know if B6 works - but my experiment is not scientific because a) I have just given up smoking so that&#39;s bound to screw my chemistry, and b) I&#39;ve been on holiday and am going back to work on monday - which will probably screw it too&#33;  

NB: I eat a very healthy and varied diet, and am generally very healthy in body and mind (I work-out, walk miles, do regular yoga & t&#39;ai chi, and haven&#39;t had a panic attack or nervous breakdown for years  ::wink::  ) - otherwise I wouldn&#39;t be doing this experiment..  



Good luck 
sweet dreams 
 ::flyaway::  
 - ::dreaming:: -

----------


## BillyBob

Slims right...

Eating a bunch of bananas or tuna won&#39;t do anything for your dreams.
You have to have an insane amount of B6 for it to have any affect whatsoever. The only way to get the amounts specified is to take supplements.

----------


## slimslowslider

7th Jan 07

Did the 300mg shortly before sleep (also drank a fair amount of wine with my dinner.)  Woke at about 4am (with mild hangover).  Tried and failed to WILD  (my cat wanted to get out, so was banging on the door) then I tried again, but fell asleep.  Lots of vivid dreams all night, good recall, some low level lucidity (i.e. vaguely aware that I was dreaming), one very distubing dream (i.e. you all would be disturbed if I told you what it was&#33 :wink2: 

Next step - will try not taking it before sleep - but taking it after waking again at 4am for a WILD session.  Well that&#39;s the intention - but when I work duing the week, I stay in Camden High Street, which as you&#39;ll know if you&#39;ve been there, is quite lively - police sirens, beaking glass, fighting, druken singing etc etc etc... all night&#33;  Again it will hardly be scientific (too many other variables keep changing) - but I&#39;ll keep the expt. going during the week, so will know what the cocktail of B6 + noise does.

EDIT: Update 8th Jan 07
Didn&#39;t do B6 last night but did smoke a Calea joint before bed.  The result was exceptionally vivid and weird dreams - including an epic supernatural movie before waking.  No LDs.

EDIT: Update 11th Jan 07
Have not tried any supplements for the past few days - and my dreams seem pretty normal: some weird, some not, some semi lucid, most not.  Generally good dream recall, but no fully lucid (i.e. could in theory but don&#39;t or / do assume God-like control dreams in over 10 days with / without B6 and/or Calea&#33;  But as I have said its not a scientific experiment...  Still want to wake and try B6 before a WBTB/ WILD session.  Perhaps this weekend when things are quieter.

EDIT: Update 13th Jan 07
First BIG LD for nearly two weeks.  I woke at 4am then did a WILD.  No B6 or anything involved.  And nothing different in my daily ritual except that its the weekend&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## quickhawk

Thanks everybody in this thread for the B6 information........Before DV was regularly taking 50mg B6 in morning as a general supplement....(over the longest time have had very clear and some lucid dreams, so don&#39;t know what was potentiating my dreaming if any...i.e. foods with BG in regualr diet, supplements like Ginko, daily meditation, conducting shamanic aboriginal ceremony, ect.) .....so for a few times recently switched to 50mg before bedtime and had first experience of difficult dream recall....so last night since i had extra time to doze in the morning (this is a productive dreaming situation for me anyway) i switched to 100mg B6 before last dream cycle at 7am....i had 3 very clear dreams where i was in peak non-witnessing, very physically active emotionally self-empowerment assertion type scenarios with both current associates as well as revisiting a former passive work relationship in which i was training for something....happy with the results of the experiment....may try it again occasionally in future to see if the results repeat and are different than regular lifestyle effect on dreaming....

----------


## Zacco

I got some 200 mg pills that are time-released..

Is this effective enough to try once a week before bed?

I&#39;m not depending on them for anything, but rather I want to see what the results will turn out to be.

----------


## WhiteVeins

So the general idea here seems to be that noobs shouldn't take it.  I was thinking about picking some up today, but I've only had one LD so far.  Think I should try it or wait?

----------


## Jamal

I wanna know how much to take and at what time (i just bought 10 pills of 250 mg b6)

----------


## Walfe

I just found out, if you have some "Childrens Vitamins" (the ones that taste good for kids), they have 1.5mg of B6 Vitamin in them. You're only suppose to take 1 a day but 2 probably wont hurt for 200%+ daily recommended intake.

----------


## FreeOne

i doubt 3 mg of b6 is going to do much for your dreaming.

----------


## Walfe

Oh... I thought I heard a 3mg pill would do something.

----------


## Howard

I found this vitamin B6 drink thing in the fridge today. I'll take a couple of shots of that and eat a banana before i go to sleep.

----------


## VanguardP

My first lucid dream ended this morning at 2 am and I had a unripened banana the previous day. When I went to sleep I had no intention of going lucid I was just tired as balls from a day of snowboarding and 19 hours of consciousness. I suppose that supports your theory, but it still could be coincidence.

----------


## Shadowmilo

Guys i just looked at my local pharmacy, and b6 was there but...... its got pink all over it and 90% of the information says its for females PMS and period symptoms... Vitamin b6. Is this the right thing? Im in australia but i highly doubt the vitamin would be the same. Whats going on?

----------


## DILDo

> Guys i just looked at my local pharmacy, and b6 was there but...... its got pink all over it and 90% of the information says its for females PMS and period symptoms... Vitamin b6. Is this the right thing? Im in australia but i highly doubt the vitamin would be the same. Whats going on?



Lol it said pms. 

NO GET THE REAL THING. Youre not a lady.

----------


## Shadowmilo

> Lol it said pms. 
> 
> NO GET THE REAL THING. Youre not a lady.



mate im pretty sure B6 IS B6. There is nothing else that goes, THIS IS THE REAL B6, AND IS FOR MEN..... idk man...

----------

